# Who makes the best "SUPERCAR" kit-diecast?



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

Anyone know?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

Good question. I know of at least 2 diecast Supercars on the market. Well 3 if you count the JL 1/64th scale diecast.

For the money the Product Enterprises' version of Supercar is probably the better of the two. Under $90 and pretty accurate. It's not a perfect copy of the studio model but pretty darn close.

I can't remember who made the other one but it was available from Comet Minatures. Very nice but also rather pricey.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

I just checked Comet Miniatures site and it doesn't appear that they offer their higher priced Supercar diecast. So really as of now you really have only the Product Enterprises Supercar.

By the way, if you see a diecast Supercar from Aoshima that's only the Product Enterprises' Supercar repackaged.

For more info you might want to pose the question at Anthony Taylor's Retro Rockets forum located on this board.

Anthony is an expert on all things Gerry Anderson as well as part owner of F.A.B. Gear. If anyone would know which diecast is the best he would.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I think the Product Enterprise one is a reworked version of the higher priced Comet Miniature.I bought one from Federation models and it was $400.00.Ouch!!Alexander


----------



## Carson Dyle (May 7, 2003)

I'll vouch for the Product Enterprises version. Nice little replica, that.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

falcondesigns said:


> I think the Product Enterprise one is a reworked version of the higher priced Comet Miniature.I bought one from Federation models and it was $400.00.Ouch!!Alexander


That's the one. I knew it came from Comet but couldn't remember the price.


----------

